# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Mbinjeriu i Nietzches, realitet apo çmenduri?

## dionisi123

po meqe pashe shume tema interesante mendova te dergoj edhe une nje, zgjodha kete se nuk kam pasur mundesine qe te disktuoj me njeri per veprat e nietzche keshtu kush ndihet mire dhe ka lexuar ndojne gje le te urdherohet ne kete sofer
bye all

----------


## macia_blu

c'rendesi kane ato qe thuhet per nje mbinjeri.
Mbinjeri- dhe i ke thene te gjitha.
Te tjerat jane pallavra.
Pra , thjesht MBINJERI

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ehe...pas shume drithmash e ankthesh, "Zarathustra" do te fliste:
_
Jo!  Kthehu,
Me gjithe ankthin tend!
Oh, kthehu
Tek e fundit vetmi!
Gjithe rekete e loteve,
Derdhen per ty!
Dhe flaka e fundit e zemres--
Per ty digjet!
Oh!  Kthehu,
Perendia im i panjohur!  Dhimbja ime!  e fundit--lumturi._

----------


## Ihti

Edhe megjithate Cupke, mbinjeriu i Nices, tundon mendjet e te gjitheve qe marrin nje doze sado te vogel te helmit. 
Se eshte helm qe shijon  :buzeqeshje:  
Larg ankthit, larg vetmise (vetmia? nuk eshte ankth) larg loteve, larg dashurise, urrejtjes, dhimbjes, varferise, frikes, larg perendise se panjohur, larg perendise se njohur...uh prit se dola te Camus!
apo dola tek stoiket e lashte greke?

Une them, pse te jesh mbinjeri, kur mund te gezosh te qenit njeri?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kete desha te them edhe une aty me la.  Nicja nuk ishte aspak "mbinjeriu" i veprave te tij. Ishte zemerbute, shendetlig, i vetmuar dhe nuk e braktisi zotin me kaq pasion apo ekstaze ashtu sic na ben ta besojme. 

Je larg Camus my friend, se mua me duket se Camus nuk ndjente dhimbje fare  :buzeqeshje:  

Mbinjeri=perendi apo jo?  E di si me pat thene nje here dikush?  Se zoti (nese ekziston) nuk eshte as gjysma e njeriut perderisa nuk vuan.  Po kur e kish patur tamam "derdimeni"  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga Cupke_pe_Korce_ 
> *
> 
> Je larg Camus my friend, se mua me duket se Camus nuk ndjente dhimbje fare  
> *


Pikerisht...larg gjithckaje. Ay eshte mbinjeriu i Nices. Ai eshte i huaji i Camus, ai eshte stoicizmi per te cilin kane nevoje te gjithe ata (ne) qe duan t'i shpetojne dickaje (gjithckaje ne nje moment)...

Sa mire me kupton ti Cupke :buzeqeshje:  duhet te jemi kusherinj. lol

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ishin epikureanet qe ishin larg ankthit, dhimbjes, vetmise, frikes e me rradhe.  Stoiket me sa me kujtohet, kerkonin ate shijen e hidhur te jetes, mjafton qe ishin te vetedijshem per kete.  Stoiket besonin ne zot, ne nje te pameshirshem vecse, kapricoz dhe vulgar (mos ish gje fati?) Mbinjeriu i Nices ishte zot i vetvetes (apo s'ishte hic?)  Camus nga ana tjeter, nuk shijonte asgje fare, dhe a e di pse?  Se eshte absurde te thuash qe shijon--thosh ai-- kur jeta ska shije (ke sizifi)  :buzeqeshje: 

Mua asnjeri s'ma mbushi mendjen po nejse  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dionisi123

bukur paska lindur nje 'lufte' midis jush people, po nje gje nuk kuptoj pse duhet ti largoheni temes duke futur edhe rryma te tjera qe ne fund te fundit vetem sa ngaterrojne mendimet, cupke dyshon shume te nietzche se ai nuk e braktisi zotin aq shume sa dukej po nuk e di a e ke lexuar ANTIKRISHTIN se aty e degjeneron fene dhe sidomos figuren e priftit sepse per te feja perbente nje rrezik per rritjen e mbinjeriut

----------


## Ihti

Ke te drejte kusherire, lemsh i kam bere...po e kisha koken shume me spirale ate dite  :buzeqeshje: 

Dionis, "Antikrishti" eshte vjellje vreri ngaj klerit. Nicja ne cdo liber vjell vrer ndaj te gjitheve. Per te, gjithe filozofet para tij ishin pre e ideollogjive, sidomos Kantin e merr me shkelma, Hegelin e percmon. 
Nice ishte nje njeri i vetmuar, nje gjeni qe ishte i kufizuar si te shumtet ne rutinen e jetes, dhe ashtu krijoi mbinjeriun, kete personazh qe nuk influencohej nga gjerat e vogla ne jete. Kete figure qe nuk behet pre e emocioneve, qe nuk eshte pjese e shoqerise--qe njefare menyre ngjan me shoket imagjinare qe kane femijet. 

Pergjigja per pyetjen tende: realitet apo cmenduri? 

Asnjera. Thjesht krijim i nje gjeniu, nje trill skizofrenie, ne te cilin Nicja shikonte idhullin qe donte te ishte.

----------


## DeuS

Ihto , me gjithe ato goca simpatike qe ke pas ne klase te Filozofia ( sidomos njona  :ngerdheshje:  ) , nuk ma ka merrte mendja se ke qene ndonjehere i vemendshem ne mesim , por po zhgenjehem lol

Pergjigja e temes : Fantazi e cmendur ! Njerezit , si gjithmone ilustrojne imagjinaten e tyre te inspiruar nga Nice .

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Nitsche si parim themelor kishte :
*' Një jetë për një copë letër , e gjithë njerëzimin për një copë letër ' !!!*

Analizojeni dhe vlerësojeni vetë !

Për Nitsche-n dhe të gjithë aderuesit e tijë :
Njerezit e ndiejne veten shume te medhenje kur zbulojne dicka ne natyre , por kur shofin se sa te panjhoura ka ne ato zbulime e kuptojne se sa te vegjel jane dhe sa te paditur qe jane !


Qashtu!

----------


## Ihti

S'eshte qashtu hic fare Principei. 

Kete parimin themelor te Nices sot po e degjoj nga ty, se vete s'e kam vene re ndonjehere ne librat e tij. Dhe gjersa nuk e kam vene re...domethene qe nuk eshte parim themolor.

Nicja as qe merret me zbulimin e te panjohurave, apo efektin qe ato kane tek njerezit. 

Nicja i filozofise eshte si Darvini i biologjise: - mbijetesa e me te fortit: i dobti shuhet e humbet, ndaj meshira per te dobetin eshte thjesht pengese (duke qene se eshte i destinuar te behet hi) per te shkuar perpara.  Perkujdesja per me te dobtin, ndihma, meshira, jane te parendesishme, pasi mbijetesa nuk i perket atyre. 
etj etj s'e s'ja kam ngene tani.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> _Everything about woman is a riddle, and everything about woman has one solution: that is pregnancy_.
> 
> *Nietzsche* :On Little Old and Young Women


Femrat duhet konsideruar  si makina për prodhimin e fëmijëve ???
Cfarë deklarimesh !?!


*Nietzsche* dhe '*Übermensch*', u përdorën gjatë NacionalSocializmit, për definimin *NAZIST* te RACËS IDEALE NJERËZORE.
PASOJAT ishin TMERRUESE !

*...*


"Nietzsche is dead !"

Në një sondazh nga Instituti *Gallup* , të publikuar më 30 Janar 1996 ,në _Wall Street Journal_ , rezultonte :
- 96% e popullsisë së intervistuar besonin në Zot
- 90% besonin në parajsë
- 79% besonin në mrekulli
- 73% besonin në ferr
- 72% besonin në engjuj
Niveli arsimor me siguri  luan rol të madh ,e rezultatet e sondazhit bëhen edhe më  interesante , si vijon :
* Në *Parajsë* besonin : 
- 75% e studenteve në studime PASUNIVERSITARE
- 80% e atyre që kishin diplomuar
- 90% e atyre që kishin bërë pak studime universitare
- 94% e atyre që nuk kishin bërë studime universtare

Dallimi prej 20% është një shmangje nga realiteti, sepse *3* nga *4* persona që kishin *Masters* dhe *PhD* , besonin në parajsë!


*Nietzsche is dead !* 


PrInCiPiEl
 :i qetë:

----------


## dionisi123

hajde arsyetim hajde. nuk e di o lal a ke lexuar ndonje veper te nietzches po me shifra nuk ecet dhe per te rrezuar poshte kete arsyetim shume te bukur po te them vetem kaq qe pikerisht kjo ishte filozofija e tij qe nje njeri nuk duhet ti besoj shumices ne rastin tend 70% se jo çdo gje qe thote shumica eshte e drejte ajo çka duhet te besoj eshte vetem instikti i tij dhe nuk ka njeri apo zot siper tij ai eshte mbinjeri( me sa duket ti i perket mases dhe nuk ke shans te kalosh te raca e mbinjeriut), dhe se fundi sa per nazizmin ishte hitleri ai qe e keqinterpretoi filozofine e nietzches sepse gjithe -izmat jane degjenerimi i ideologjive

----------


## SH_H

Niçe ishte i madh por çe do??? kjo nuk i vlejti...
me vjen keq qe nje person i tille shkoi "dem"...
te gjithe e dini fundin e tij apo jo???

----------


## Hyllien

eshte Nietzsche ne rradhe te pare... nesje.

Mendja e thjeshte nuk mund ta kuptoj dot gjeniun e keti filozofi te madh. Ky person esht ne nivelet e Mozartit dhe arritjet qe ai ka bere. Mos harroni se cfare jete ka pasur Nietzsche dhe se si ka reaguar ai. Qysh 5 vjec i vdiq i jati dhe me pas vellai i vogel. Njeri qe ka shkruajtur autobiografine e tij qysh ne moshen 12 vjec me duket, qe ka shkruajtur poema ne gjuhen e greqishtes se lashte. Njeri qe ka jetuar ne nje kohe ku pak me pare behej nami me Holderlin Schiller Kant etj etj. Per mua ky njeri eshte njeri i vuajtur ne jete, dhe prandaj i kthehet dhe zotit dhe thote qe ai ka vdekur. Nietzsche mos harrojm qe vjen nga 3 gjenerate priftash lutheran nga te dyja krahet(i jati dhe e ema). Mbas Aristotelit dhe Platos eshte i vetmi Filozof qe lexohet per qef nga intelektualet. Stili i tij poetik ne shkrim eshte dicka e re ne filozofi qe nuk e ka pasur njeri ne keto nivele.
Nietzsche gjithashtu besonte se Filozofia e nje personi vjen nga pasqyrimi i jetes se ketij personi. Pra jeta pasqyrohet ne filozofi. Jeta e Nietzsches nuk ka qene "normale" por anormale per nje femije.
Mbinjeriu i tij eshte njeriu qe arrin te shohi ne vetvete dhe te njohi vetveten... te ndihet ne shpi dhe jo jashte shpise(kuptimi metaforik i mendjes -unheimlich-jo ne shpi). Pra jo te ndihet i vecuar ne shpine e vet po pjestar i plote i saj.

Shume nga librat e tij u edituan nga motra e vet qe dhe ne mos gaboj mori funerale shteti nga Nazistet pasi gith filozofine e Nietzsches dhe mbinjeriun e tij e inkorporoi ne ideologjite e Nazisteve.

Nietzsche mbetet nje njeri i artit i muzikes , por dhe nje njeri qe bie ne skepticizem dhe ne regres infinit. Mbase kjo eshte dhe sepse nga ajo thenia e famshme se Zoti ka vdekur.

Mos  harrojm se si Nietzsche vdiq. Duke ecur nje dite ne nje fushe pa nje fshatar qe po rrihte kalin e tij dhe i shkon afer dhe i thote mos mos i gjuaj kalit. Fillon i lutet dhe qan e bie ne toke. Qysh nga ai moment per 4-5 vjet ai shkon ne spital cmendie dhe nuk ndryshoi me.

----------


## Sokoli

Ne radhe te pare veprat e Nietzsches nuk duhen lexuar fjale per fjale pasi eshte fakt qe e motra trashegoi te drejtat botuese te tyre pas vdekjes se tij e bile botoi dhe shume doreshkrime te tjera te tijat. E forta eshte se ajo aty-ketu beri ndryshime. Fshinte paragrafe a shtonte faqe te tera nga mendja e saj e u mblodhen nje qerre me te thinjur me pas per te pare c'mund te riparonin... e s'besoj tia kene dale mbane krejtesisht.

Tjeter, eshte fakt qe Nicen shume filozofe sot e kesaj dite nuk e konsiderojne fare si materjal te paster filozofik.

Vende-vende Nicja me shume luan me ndjenjat dhe imagjinaten se me logjiken. 

Nicja mund te jete interesant po aq sa dhe i demshem. Ai u perpoq te gjeje nje ilac ndaj Nihilizmit _"Qysh tani e tutje te gjithe shkencetaret duhet te pergatisin rrugen per detyren e ardhme te filozofeve, te cilet duhet te percaktojne rendin e Vlerave..."_ (a dicka e perafert) por per fat te keq kam pershtypjen se me veprat e tij ai mbjell akoma me shume Nihilizem.

----------


## Hyllien

Sokol, per disa gjera ke te drejte qe ajo ka bere editime ... por shume vepra te tij jane integrale, dhe kjo dihet pasi ajo nuk ka pas ndonje kapacitet te bente editimi te medha. E vetmja vend ku ka nderhyre ka qene tek ideja e _ubermenchen_ qe i perkonte "filozofise" Naziste. Un kam nje botim te viteve 40 qe ka gjithe letrat e Nietzsche qe ai ka shkruajtur... jane me mijera ... eshte me te vertet unik si liber dhe tregon me te vertete shume gjera per ndjenjat e ketij personi.  
Sic thasht Niezsche eshte i pari mbas treshes Sokrat-Plato dhe Aristotel qe lexohet per qef nga intelektualet pasi perdor nje gjuhe shume poetike. Kant-i qe eshte filozof i tradites ka nje gjuhe shume te rende dhe e veshtire per ta ndjekur... pra nuk eshte me shume se Nietazche nuk eshte filozof i mirfillte, por nuk i perket asaj tradite.

Jeta e tij eshte jete shume e rende, per te kuptuar Nihilizmit, Antikrishtin dhe lobrin e Zarathustras duhet te lexohet Lindja e Tragjedise dhe jeta e tij.

Mos harroni qe ky person qe shpalli dhe antikrishtin vjen nga 3 gjenerata prifterinjsh luteran nga krahu i babase dhe i mamase... nuk eshte njeri i hicit.

Veprat e tij quhen te rrezikshme pasi ka pasur 2-3 raste ne vitet 60 ku dje femij u vra nga dy shok dhe ata thane qe kemi lexuar veprat e Nietzsche-t etj etj. Sma merr mendja qe kjo ta uli poshte gjeniun e tij si Filozofi. Jeta e tij tragjike pasqyrohet ne librat e fundit qe ai shkruan.

----------


## Sokoli

I leme menjane ata dy djemte se c'deklaruan dhe "litigation cases".
A nuk mendon se veprat e Nices jo vetem qe nuk e kryejne funksionin anti-nihilistik por dhe bejne te kunderten?

----------


## Hyllien

> _Postuar më parë nga Sokoli_ 
> *I leme menjane ata dy djemte se c'deklaruan dhe "litigation cases".
> A nuk mendon se veprat e Nices jo vetem qe nuk e kryejne funksionin anti-nihilistik por dhe bejne te kunderten?*


Po ky nuk eshte argument qe ai mos te quhet filozof. Un nihilizmin e tij e shoh dhe ne pikpamje te nje skepticizmi apo ajo qe ka ndodhur me shume filozof (regresi infinit). Shume ne vend qe te lexojn kryevepren e tij Lindja e Tragjedise..._(qe them se eshte vepra me e madhe ne ate fushe mbas Poetikes se Aristotelit 2000 vjet me pare)_ dhe shume te tjera nga aforizomat e shumta qe ai ka e dere tek letrat qe me thene te drejten mua me duken te gjitha si stil "qutation" per jeten... pra gjithcka me duket e vlefshme nga ai njeri. Pashe shume mendime ketu ne kete teme dhe te gjitha kapeshin tek ubermenchen dhe konceptimi i tij nazist, dhe tek shprehja se Zoti ka Vdekur. Sic te thashe ai e njifte shume me mire Biblen se shume te tjere qe e njofin sot. Dekarti e hodhi poshte zotin pastaj pranoi argumentat e tij. Kanti gjithashtu te njejten gje beri e hodhi poshte komplet metafiziken dhe pastaj e pranoi ate.. e i hapi rruge idealizmit gjerman me Fichte-n ne krye. Schopenhauer gjitashtu i hodhi poshte doktrinat e asaj kohe madje ne mos gabohem shkoi dhe pranoi ato te upanishadeve etj etj... ndersa Nietzsche duhet te shihet ne nje pikpamje tjeter... ne nje pikpamje te nje njeriu dinamik se sa te nje njeriu qe ndryshon mendjen.

nuk them se keto shprheje i ulin verpat e shketlyera qe ai ka... dihet qe Nietzsche u cmend.. madje qysh i vogel qe shume shume me ndryshe se shoket e tij ne _gymnasium_

----------

